# "eye love Christmas!



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

Tonight was fun!


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Sweeeeet! Love the pictures.

I imagine you'll be doing some ice fishing soon?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Damn hollywood, you catch some fine fish........ 

Are you sure you just didn't take a bunch of pics with the same fish???? :wink:

Your family sure must eat good!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

Dj- 
We eat pretty good- about 4-5 meals a week are something I dragged home. Alot of walleye fillets go to landowners. Nothing says "I appreciate the privledge of hunting your land" like fresh walleye fillets! Many more are returned than killed though- especially the big ones.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Take some pics of the "big"ones!!!! They must really be big!!


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

I don't carry the camera wading this time of year- its too expensive & I've gone in enough times not to risk it. I should get a cheap one for those shots of the good ones. Got out tonight. I never had a hit but Santa got one- guides were icing up bad- had to clear the guides every other cast.


----------

